# Don't forget to remove your boresighter...



## Lisa (Oct 31, 2006)

Thankfully no one got hurt but the pictures are just unbelievable.  Looks like something out of a Bugs Bunny cartoon.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 31, 2006)

Wow!

The Myth Busters tried to do that on purpose with a shotgun and they could not get it to do so. I think someone could send them the pictures so they could go back and try a new episode. 

I am glad no one was hurt.


----------



## bydand (Oct 31, 2006)

What a waste of a Savage 110G.  Sometimes you just have to shake your head at what people do.  Glad nobody got hurt, and I'll bet that rang their bell.


----------



## Grenadier (Oct 31, 2006)

Shotguns operate at a significantly lower pressure, rarely getting above 11000 psi.  

Just as an example, here's what kind of pressures you can expect from a light 12 gauge load:

http://alliantpowder.com/reloaders/...=1&weightdis=1&shellid=351&gtypeid=3&gauge=12

Here's what you can expect from a heavy 12 gauge load:

http://alliantpowder.com/reloaders/...eightdis=2 1/4&shellid=348&gtypeid=3&gauge=12


Now, compare this to a rifle's chamber, which generates 5X the pressure:

http://alliantpowder.com/reloaders/...typeid=2&weight=168&shellid=1079&bulletid=294

Much more potential danger here, compared to a shotgun.  

This isn't to discourage people from reloading.  In fact, I strongly encourage many shooters to learn reloading; it's just that one needs to be even more careful when loading higher pressure cartridges.


----------



## KenpoTex (Oct 31, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:


> Wow!
> 
> The Myth Busters tried to do that on purpose with a shotgun and they could not get it to do so. I think someone could send them the pictures so they could go back and try a new episode.
> 
> I am glad no one was hurt.


what exactly were they trying to replicate?  the effects of a "squib-load" or something else?

here's a couple pictures of my dad's 12-gauge after a squib.  Basically, the wad got caught by the choke.  This happened just a couple of months ago (opening week of dove season)


----------



## Carol (Nov 1, 2006)

Lisa said:


> Thankfully no one got hurt but the pictures are just unbelievable. Looks like something out of a Bugs Bunny cartoon.


 
Oh my gosh!     

Where are those pix from, Lisa?


----------



## Hand Sword (Nov 1, 2006)

:erg:

I guess call ACME and get another one for Wiley! Meep Meep!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Nov 1, 2006)

Lisa, now you'll remember to take the bore-sighter out!

Seriously though, I saw this happen with a Ma Deuce once.  They were practicing for a live fire exercise with blanks and then switched to live ammo.  The hum-vee drove up to where it was supposed to start laying down fire, and about 10 people ran up to get the gunner not to fire cause they all saw he still had the blank adapter on.  The gunner was lucky in that his injuries weren't too bad.

Jeff


----------



## dubljay (Nov 1, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> Lisa, now you'll remember to take the bore-sighter out!
> 
> Seriously though, I saw this happen with a Ma Deuce once.  They were practicing for a live fire exercise with blanks and then switched to live ammo.  The hum-vee drove up to where it was supposed to start laying down fire, and about 10 people ran up to get the gunner not to fire cause they all saw he still had the blank adapter on.  The gunner was lucky in that his injuries weren't too bad.
> 
> Jeff




YIKES!  that must have been quite a boom... lucky he wasn't killed.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 1, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> Oh my gosh!
> 
> Where are those pix from, Lisa?



They were sent to my hubby from a guy he shoots with.  There was no explanation except that it happened September 30th of this year.



JeffJ said:


> Lisa, now you'll remember to take the bore-sighter out!
> 
> Jeff



Haha hahaha hahaha...you so funny...NOT!


----------



## arnisandyz (Nov 1, 2006)

Wow.  Glad no one got hurt. That would make an interesting conversation piece...maybe make a lamp or flower holder out of it?


----------

